# HAVE YOU EVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS WEIRD MUG?



## 3emarketeers (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello Everyone,​I know this isn't a bottle, but I thought I would just take a chance and see if anyone has ever seen anything like this and if so maybe tell me whatever they know.​My kids have been going out into the woods and digging in a trash dump that my great grandparents and their neighbors used a long time ago.​They found this cup all wrapped up in what looks like a sheet--it fell apart as we unwrapped it​Inside was this cup, In very good and clean condition.  I didn't have to clean it at all.​It is 5" tall.​It's pretty heavy for its size​and it looks very well made​I don't see any kind of signature markings at all​​




​​*NOW ARE YOU READY TO SEE THE INSIDE OF THE CUP?  THIS IS THE REALLY WEIRD PART*​​​*



* ​*WHEN I WAS LOOKING AT IT, I ALMOST DROPPED IT WHEN I LOOKED INSIDE.*​​*ANYHOW, IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFO ABOUT THESE KINDS OF ITEMS, OR MAYBE WHERE I WOULD EVEN START RESEARCHING, I WOULD APPRECIATE IT.  *​*THANKS!*​​


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 12, 2006)

that is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what a great find!!!  and no doubt worth a few $$$$$$$$$!!!!!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a anti-bitters drinkers coffe mug hahaha Cause after a hard night with the bitters bottle you had your coffee and looked down in that thing and said "I AINT NEVER DRINK'N AGAIN" !!!! lol very cool cup! Taz


----------



## towhead (Sep 12, 2006)

Interesting....  Maybe whoever threw it out didnt like the face on it.  Seems odd that they wrapped it up though....maybe they were superstitious and thought bad luck if they broke it....? [8|]


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like a plot to a Horror Movie?


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know anything about it, but I would like to own it.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 12, 2006)

Top shelf wierd. That's all I got.


----------



## Brains (Sep 12, 2006)

ancient vodo "mug", what they had before vodo "dols"[]


----------



## towhead (Sep 12, 2006)

Searched the internet....Vintage....Stein....Face / Head inside....  Maybe if we had a name for whatever that is-inside the stein/cup/mug....[8|]


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Angela,

 To find out about that strange mug I would try a PM to tncgal (Brenda) she hasn't been on here in a while but is quite knowlegable about any type pottery/ porcelain type things. If she doesn't know she is great at finding out info. Worth a try. Quite a find there.

 Cliff


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 12, 2006)

What does that say above the face on the outside of the mug? OAT?? Strange mug fer sure fer sure. Kelley


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 12, 2006)

*
 Thanks guys for all your comments. I have no idea what that think is inside the cup, maybe a gremlin/gobblin. Thanks Eric I will try and get in touch with tncgal and see if she can help me.
 Maybe I can sell it on ebay as a haunted cup. It looks freaking possessed. I think it should bring more than that $64,000 haunted cane donâ€™t you?
 I hadnâ€™t paid attention that those might be letters. I just thought they were symbols. It kind of looks like it might say Dave---That would really be weird because my son who found it is named David, LOL, and he looks like he's going to throw up about now.  *


----------



## Brains (Sep 12, 2006)

i got some info on it from an insulator collector, it's an old beer mug. The 1 he has has angels on it and was made in 1942, he also said that yours was older than that, but he isn't to sure about it.
 O ya! it dos say dave, vodo for sure[]


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 12, 2006)

your pic of the inside is not up it is only a "x" what is inside the mug? by the way i would love to own that ..nice mug ,matt


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 12, 2006)

never mind it is up now!!! holy, shi* that is crasy ,love it!!!!! matt


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 12, 2006)

let us know if you put that on ebay, i would like to bid lol


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 12, 2006)

no way bottlediger!! bad luck with that ,and with holloween coming up[X(]i'm so scared[].but i would like it anyway[8|],matt


----------



## capsoda (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey, Thats looks like a girl I dated way back in my whiskey livin days. I beleave her name was ............well never mind...[&:]


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 13, 2006)

at first i thought this piece might be kirkpatric  or an anna piece . i have checked with experts and they dont believe it is either. it was suggested that it was possably made in georgia between 1910 and 1930. possably bby a man with last name  meeks.  i can not verify this. it was also suggested this piece would have had to be fired twice, because the outside is saltglaze and the inside is blue. experts say this glaze technology is from around 1930.
 i will try to come up with more, got to talk to a few more people.


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks so much diggerjeff!  Would it help if I put up some more close up pictures?
 I really appreciate your help.  I've had 2 people wanting to buy it, but, I would really like to get an idea of what it's worth first.  
 Thanks again


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 13, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICTURES​  





























































​




​*ITS APPROX 5" HIGH AND 4" MEASURED ACROSS THE BOTTOM OF THE CUP*​*LOOKING INSIDE THE CUP AT THE LITTLE GOBLIN GUY IT LOOKS LIKE THERE MIGHT BE SOME LETTERING ON THE INSIDE OF HIS RIGHT LEG--NOT REALLY SURE.*​


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi 3emarketeers,

 Found your mug  !!! It was made in 1971 by "The Rumph" one his first commercial creations. Called "The CROSS-EYED TANKARD"  Here is the link if it works. You should be able to GOOGLE it with the info I gave you if the link doesn't work. Just started looking at the style of work and was sure it was one of his art pieces.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.therumph.com/pics/8b/899_th.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.therumph.com/all-items.php%3F%26start%3D88&h=100&w=70&sz=4&hl=en&start=14&tbnid=rBJTXGODOf-nMM:&tbnh=82&tbnw=57&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dogre%2Bmug%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DG

 No idea on value but someone at the website might help out.

 Cliff


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Cliff.  I was able to go to that site and found this exact mug.  
 It's not that old, and from California.  Wonder how it got to southern Ga wrapped in a sheet in the middle of the woods.  Very Interesting.  
 Thanks again


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 13, 2006)

To find Picture and info on this Mug go to posted link>Browse Rumph Pieces>Categories>Tankards>Page 5

 Got lucky seaching for this one

 Cliff


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 13, 2006)

Very good searching job there!  I found two of them on ebay. Not worth very much, there is a Buy Now for 20 bucks.  But I guess that's not bad for something you just found.   Thanks so much!


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Angela,

 Glad to help out- Really just got lucky on my search. 

 Cliff


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 14, 2006)

i will give you thirty dollars plus postage if you are willing to part with it!


----------

